# Grace's new lead!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Our Gracie is very well trained, and is pretty obedient for a 14 month old stroppy little terrier . . . . . _*until she gets the scent of vermin*_!!

She then goes completely deaf, runs off and has had us biting our nails several times as she dashed across the fields toward the road.

The new lead is 20 metres of 15mm red polypropylene tape. I've sewn a dog lead clip on one end, and made a wrist loop on the other so I don't have to worry about dropping my end of it. We use it on her harness, and because the lead clips on at the shoulder she never gets tangled in it, and I am very pleasantly surprised at how well it works. _(I think it would be a problem for her if used with her collar - it would be constantly tangling in her legs.)_

We can now train her to come back with no worries, and if she begins to go "_on a mission_" it's even better, as we can let her run for 15 metres until she is well into "_chase mode_" - then call her back. A much more realistic means of overcoming the selective deafness!!

Apart from having to manage all that length of tape, which is a lot easier than I thought it would be, the new lead is a great success - and gives the dog a lot more freedom as well.

Got it from >> here << if anyone else is having a similar problem.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Put it into a retractable cassette and you'd be onto a winner because the retractable leads are always too short.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JQL said:


> Put it into a retractable cassette and you'd be onto a winner because the retractable leads are always too short.


Precisely - even 8 metres is way too short.

Unfortunately I don't think there is a rewind spring that could rotate enough times to handle anything much longer - without the cassette being the size of a dustbin lid. 8O


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

These are also good for training re-call Long line but maybe not long enough for your needs Dave. OK if your not into "make your own" though.
Also beware of friction burns.
Lesley


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

patnles said:


> These are also good for training re-call Long line but maybe not long enough for your needs Dave. OK if your not into "make your own" though.
> Also beware of friction burns.
> Lesley


Thanks Lesley.

I couldn't find one long enough without paying a fortune for it ready made, and it really isn't a problem with the sewing machine. Even I can do it!! :wink: :roll:

I got 50 metres of tape (webbing really - it's extremely strong) for about £12 inclusive, so if I feel an even longer lead would be an advantage I just sew a bit more on the end.

Too late with the warning about friction burns, but thanks anyway!

I forgot to warn Mrs Zeb and she got one - but not too bad fortunately. Bet she won't let it slide through her fingers again! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Zeb - you've managed to replicate a well known Husky training tool - it might help if you tive a know every 6ft or so - give you something to grab or stand on & gets rid of the friction burns


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

This is a well known training tool. Once they are turning on the spot and running back without any correction, drop the lead and allow it to drag behind the dog, he/she won't know if you are holding it or not. Eventually the lead can be dispensed with but don't rush things, unless you are training for at least 4 hours a day it will be 2 or 3 months before you get a perfect recall. I would recommend changing from a tape to a 2mm cord as soon as you can as the tape is quite heavy and the dog will notice when it is not attached. 
JP


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

A word of warning about retractable leads.

They can do a helluva lot of damage (to face and eyes etc) if they let go when being retracted.

I've heard of several people getting severe injuries and lots of near misses.

Your lead sounds a super idea Dave.

SDA


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

And never ever ever put *two* feet on a trailing line 

Pat


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

patp said:


> And never ever ever put *two* feet on a trailing line
> 
> Pat


Sound advice Pat - but Grace is so small it wouldn't be a problem. 

Forgot to give credit where it's due - the idea came from our very enjoyable chat at the rally.  

She's not well at the moment. We didn't notice a big burr stuck on her leg and she removed it herself - so two or three days of sore throat and making herself sick by eating grass, poor little devil. It must irritate like hell to have those little hooky things stuck in your throat.

Rather docile walks for the moment with no pressure on her throat, but when she's OK again it's back to the long lead.

I have to say I'm still amazed at how easy it is to use and how well it *seems *to be working. The test will come when I drop the lead and see if she will come back from 40 metres away. :?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> patp said:
> 
> 
> > And never ever ever put *two* feet on a trailing line
> ...


 Whats a burr ? is it a tick.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Whats a burr ? is it a tick.


Hi Nette

It's the seed head from a burdock plant.

By this time of year they have dried out and are vitually falling apart, so when the dog tries to pull them out of its fur they disintegrate into lots of little individual hooked seeds. Inevitably she swallows some and they get hooked in her throat.

See >> here <<

They are no problem when they are green like this, as they are securely attached to the plant. If they do get onto the dog they don't fall apart and she can just spit them out.








. . . .









They are reputed to be the inspiration for the invention of Velcro. Scroll down >> Wiki << to find the reference to "Burdock and Velcro".

Damn nuisance from now until about next April. There are thousands of the things around here.

Cheers


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Dave gosh I didn't know anything about them, I don't think we have many around this area.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi Dave gosh I didn't know anything about them, I don't think we have many around this area.


Where are you BR?

We want to move there straightaway and if we spread the word the area will be full of beardie owners in a month. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hope Grace gets better soon Dave.

SDA


----------

